# Ellsons Way Maximus Aurelius



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Or Max for short  my 9 year old German Shepherd. Had him since he was 8 weeks old. He's still my baby  He was diagnosed with epilepsy 6 months ago... He's fit, healthy and as you can see, still living life to the full!

As a 7 week old Pup with his Mum Gemima. He was part of her last litter










And now.....





































At least i've posted in the right place now!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

He's a gorgeous lad isn't he 

*Heidi*


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Aw thank you  yes he is, he's an absolute sweetheart


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

this is what a GSD should look like :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice proper gsd just stunning. I can't believe he's 9


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Always had a big heart for larger breed dogs. GSD's and rotties right at the top 

He has a lovely dark colour and nice long coat x


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2010)

Wow he's 9?! He looks in fab condition! He's gorgeous


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Thank you everybody! he is kept in tip top condition so his body has better chance of recovery after his seizures  I do his own grooming, though now he's getting on a bit I think it's unfair to manhandle him in and out of the bath, so he's off to the groomers next month....


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

He's a stunner:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

A slightly older photo, but one of my faves...how content?.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Aww looks like he's smiling. Such a handsome boy


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

As a pup...










And mother with his adopted daughter! 










Still makes me giggle when she curls up with him.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

hes gorgeous :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

he is gorgeous!!!!!



My pup has Aurelia in her kc name i chose it cos it means golden

Do you know if the aurelius in his name is because of color or to go with the maximus?


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

what a stunning boy


----------



## just4alaff (Apr 22, 2010)

He's lovely looking beautiful pics xx


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

Found a few mole oldies kicking about in the junk on my PC...










Ones hairy, daft and smelley...the others a GSD











Max and his half sister Monica on the left, guess who had been in the brook and every puddle and bit of mud he could find when we took them for a walk!.
:lol:










Max and Natasha, a friends daughter. She loved nothing more than to curl up in his bed with him and would happily sit there with him feeding him titbits.











More Max and Monica...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I love this picture, he really is a stunning boy and he certainly doesnt look his age.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> I love this picture, he really is a stunning boy and he certainly doesnt look his age.


Its a few years old now hon!, me and him are both in the 'distinguished' boys club now with grey hairs where we shouldn't have any!!!.
:lol:


----------

